# What Methods Do You Use To Evaluate The Price of A Property



## leomatthewadams (Sep 21, 2019)

I was thinking about purchasing a property like the one seen here:

https://www.upflip.com/listing/texas/texas_1330_n_fabens_233800

This will be my first investment in a Texas property and was wondering if people have any advice on how to evaluate a properties price when you are out of state? Even general real estate pricing tips I would love to hear them.

Thanks
Leo


----------



## LizzyLiz (Jan 27, 2021)

The zone that the property is situated plays an important role.


----------



## Bosaex (Jan 29, 2021)

Regarding the subject of how a property must be evaluated, we must contact some experts in this domain. Usually, I contact real estate agents that are coming and evaluate the real cost of the property that I intend to sell. Anyway, I know how hard is nowadays to find a trusty real estate company with good experts. Recently, I sold a small house in Playa del Carmen. I worked with the best real estate agents in that zone, from https://www.playarealestategroup.com/Tulum_Real_Estate_Listings/page_2515901.html. I sold the property very fast, due to the marketing campaign of that agency.


----------



## Magistraler (Aug 12, 2011)

230 times the net monthly achievable realistic RENT


----------

